# Not Golden, Great Pyrenees and pups



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh dear, keep us updated. I'm glad she found a kind soul


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks. 
Well, update: Hubby did not find the owners, but a neighbor down the road has puppy number 4 in their house. They found the little guy when he could not keep up with mom and the other pups. I have left a message for the neighbor to give me a call.
I am e-mailing more rescue groups. Mom and pups are on the deck in one of those airline crates and the deck gate is closed, so mom cannot take off.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I could just cry:-( I'm so glad they found you!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel's sure guided them to safety. I hope you can get rescue to help with them, or find where they belong.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I wonder if mom has an id chip? Thank you so much for taking them in and keeping them safe.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks so much for helping them! Glad they found you.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

oh wow, I am not sure how I could help from here. I doubt the owner is missing her based on what you describer her condition to be. So glad she found YOU!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks everybody!
Update: The neighbor down the road called me, she is the one that has the one pup. She wanted mom and the pups till she finds the owner, or if not, she has homes lined up for the pups already and she would keep the mom, have her spayed etc. 
So, I took mom and pups to her. We will keep each other posted with updates. I seriously don't think that an owner will come forward, mom is in too bad of a shape for having an owner much less a decent one.
I will see if I hear from a rescue group and ask the neighbor if she really want to keep the bunch till they are ready to go to new homes.

Thank you all! I will post if there are any new developments. Sorry, I did not get around to take pics but the pups sure were cute and so outgoing as well as the mom, very sweet.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

It sounds like you and your neighbor found these dogs just in time. Now mom and her pups will be safe and warm. That's some good news.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I dreamt about this all night long. Cruelty to children/animals sticks in my craw like nothing else.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What a terrible shame, that poor mom, i hope a rescue takes them, just don't understand people that let their dogs get in that shape.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Good Morning.
After spending some time with the pups yesterday, I think they are more around 6-8 weeks old, just about ready to go to new forever homes.
I heard back from the Great Pyrenees Rescue in Nashville. They are willing to help, but I had to explain to them that I am not in possession of the pups and mom anymore but that I will talk to the neighbor again to see if she wants to surrender or hold on to the dogs. I left her a message, but have not heard back. I get the feeling, that she will not let the dogs go, we shall see. As long as all are well taken care of, I should not worry so much, lol. I also had a sleepless night. 
I will keep you posted, thanks for reading.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bless you and your neighbor for taking in and helping this mom and her babies.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

The neighbor is going to keep the mom and the pups? 
LOL - I have been thinking about you and the great pyrs all night as well. Before I convinced my DH to get Rose I was set on a great pyr. With her current size I guess I got a great pyr that looks like a GR instead of a GR with a little great pyr look.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Poor dogs. I imagine the original owners are trying to make a buck off the pups so they probably are looking for them.
Hope they go to the rescue mainly so they won't be at new homes in your neighborhood where somthing could happen from the original owners.
Thanks for helping them!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Not sure how far a pyr with puppies will travel, but a full grown pyr can easily travel 100 miles in a very short amount of time, so she might be from a distance.

Thanks for helping them out.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks everybody.
I would also prefer them going to a rescue, but it is out of my hands now. Have not heard from the neighbor, but she could be at work. 
I think she was anxious to take care of the bunch, because she lost her 12 year old Chow to a coyote attack recently. 
I am more worried about the mom dog taking off if given the chance, the neighbor does not have a fenced in yard, but keeps the mom and pups in the house in the laundry room for now. 
Mom seemed very confused yesterday, maybe she and her pups were dumped out here in the country.
So, the saga continues..........


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update. It's good to know that the mom and her puppies are in caring hands. A well loved Great Pyrenees is a thing of beauty. There is a 6 month old puppy who we've seen around town quite a bit. (Her parents love Starbucks too!) She draws a crowd where ever she goes.


----------



## kdurrett (Nov 29, 2011)

Seriously , sounds like a dump me . How far could a mother with young pups travel anyways.?The owner would have lived near by, so glad you helped her out


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Stop looking for the previous owner. She's found a home that will love and care for her!!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yep, I was not going to look for the previous owner, they sure did not deserve her and the pups.
Anyway, darn, my fear came true. Mom bolted last night and took off. I am keeping my eye out for her, if I see her, I will catch her and see if the rescue group will take her. 
One of the pups, the only boy, aleady went to his forever home last night. The neighbor will keep one of the girls and the other two are going to forever homes soon. 
I told the neighbor to keep an eye on the pups and not leave them unsupervised given that her dog got torn apart by coyotes. After I said it, I thought, shoot that sounded insensitive to her loss, but she took it well and said, no no I will take good care of the pups. It won't happen again.
Well, so I am pretty much out of the puppy loop now unless I see the pup outside some time with the new owners and stop to talk. 
I sure hope Mom will be okay, I do worry.........


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Great Pyrs, if they have been raised as guard dogs, one will have a hard time keeping them indoors. 

The good thing, is once this puppy becomes an adult, the Great Pyrenees will be the coyote out of the neighborhood. Its bark alone with keep them away, that is what the farmers use them for. Their barks are very distinctive.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Those pups are mixed, but I have no idea what with. They all have blue eyes, odd, but they are sooo cute. 
I guess mom was satisfied that somebody was caring for her kids, so she could take off. I have not seen her.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am wondering if there are any other puppies that might have gotten lost in her travels.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am wondering the same thing........


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> I am wondering if there are any other puppies that might have gotten lost in her travels.


I wonder the same thing


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am wondering how likely it would be for mom to have gone off to find more pups that got lost.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> I am wondering how likely it would be for mom to have gone off to find more pups that got lost.


That is what I am thinking too. This breed is unbelievable. In France, the farmers bring them up to the mountains to guard the sheep. They actually will leave them there be themselves for the whole winter. The Pyrs will raise their puppies right along with the sheep raising their babies. Their brains are big problem solvers and they have a mechanism to think differently than most breeds of dogs.

I would not be surprised if she comes back with more. Their litters tend to be big.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Unbeliefable turn of events:
My husband was just coming home from work and he saw these two people walking up the road with two of the pups. He stopped and inquired about them and found out that those are the original owners. Mom dog came home last night and they found out today where the pups are because they were not home yesterday. This is were it gets tricky, the neighbor lady surrendered two pups and said that the other two ran off. I guess she gave them away already. Anyway, my husband did not rat her out. The owners said, they are surrendering the two pups to a puppy rescue that will take them up North for adoption. The owners only concern was that they had all four pups get free vaccinations from the rescue group and owed them four pups in return. Well, we are staying out of that one.
The neighborlady called me a few minutes ago to tell me about finding the owners and giving them "three" puppies. Okay, she lied about that one, but hey, I am staying out of it. 
Anyway, poor mom skin and bones had escaped from her kennel where she was tied up in apparently and the pups followed her yesterday. 
I feel so bad for the mom. I had so wished she would come back and I can get her into a rescue.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

My heart is breaking for this dog


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh dear. Not such a happy ending for mom. Back to the same horrid conditions she was in before she made her escape. I'm hoping she remembers how to get back to your house where she was treated with dignity.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If I were you and saw her again, she would stay "lost" if you know what I mean.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, I don't know what to say.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I feel horribly for the mom.
I had written to the Great Pyrenees rescue about this and they also said 'at least the pups seem to be okay' but they feel bad for the mom and to let them know if I need help down the road.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Why not call the humane society?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Our humane society does not handle abuse cases and will refer to animal control. Our animal control is not very helpful. I called them before on a collie pup chained up, dog house too small, living in filth. They did not see anything wrong with it. 
They helped one time when I called on a dog sitting in a kennel on asphalt, in 90 plus degrees without shade. They just told the owner to give the dog some shade, which they did, but still sitting on asphalt with a tarp over the kennel, nothing else was done. 
Now animal control has a new manager again, and things are going downhill again. 

If the mom dog shows up again, I personally don't know the owner or location of the owner.......


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I know the human society, in some parts of our country, are just not good at all.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

So, I was at the vet clinic with Toby for his first laser therapy and I was waiting in the lobby. 
A lady from the rescue where the pups of the Great P. mom went to walked in. I asked her whether she had gotten great p. pups in and she said yep they actually had two litters come in. The neighbor down the road turned three pups back over to the owner and a fourth one was 'stolen'. The owner then signed the pups over to this rescue group.
I did not say anything about the neighbor giving one pup away, actually originally she gave two pups away but apparently retrieved one again. 
So, update: one of the pups has been adopted, the other two will go up North for adoption if not adopted out in Tennessee by the weekend.
I asked the lady about the mom dog and she had not idea about her status. They had never seen the mom. So, I told her about me having the dogs for a day and how skinny and hungry and neglected mom dog was and that mom is most likely going to be pregnant again before too long, because she is chained up outside. (I thought she was chained in a kennel, but no, she is chained up outside). The rescue lady was appalled, thanked me and said that they will definitely check into this and see what they can possibly do for mom dog. Poor mom dog is on my mind very often, I found out where the owner is and I hear mom dog bark a lot.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Call SPCA!!!! I have their local number in my cell phone and have called it on many occasions. There must be someone in your area that protects animal. Offer them money for the poor dog if you're able. A friend of mine saw a dog tied to a tree with the snow falling in bitter cold. She knocked on the front door and offered fifty dollars for the dog and the low life owner took it......and gave the dog away.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've also called our local police department about a dog tied up in the sun on a hot day. I waited for the officer and explained what I saw,,,,,,he was an animal lover too and spoke to the people. The Aspca showed up the next day. Try anything!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> So, I was at the vet clinic with Toby for his first laser therapy and I was waiting in the lobby.
> A lady from the rescue where the pups of the Great P. mom went to walked in. I asked her whether she had gotten great p. pups in and she said yep they actually had two litters come in. The neighbor down the road turned three pups back over to the owner and a fourth one was 'stolen'. The owner then signed the pups over to this rescue group.
> I did not say anything about the neighbor giving one pup away, actually originally she gave two pups away but apparently retrieved one again.
> So, update: one of the pups has been adopted, the other two will go up North for adoption if not adopted out in Tennessee by the weekend.
> I asked the lady about the mom dog and she had not idea about her status. They had never seen the mom. So, I told her about me having the dogs for a day and how skinny and hungry and neglected mom dog was and that mom is most likely going to be pregnant again before too long, because she is chained up outside. (I thought she was chained in a kennel, but no, she is chained up outside). The rescue lady was appalled, thanked me and said that they will definitely check into this and see what they can possibly do for mom dog. Poor mom dog is on my mind very often, I found out where the owner is and I hear mom dog bark a lot.


I hope the rescue can do something for mama.


----------

